
Manhattan Project National Historical Park - Oatseller
http://www.energy.gov/management/office-management/operational-management/history/manhattan-project/manhattan-project-0
======
WildUtah
"Oak Ridge, Tennessee; Hanford, Washington; and Los Alamos, New Mexico"

They couldn't get access to the original site at the University of Chicago and
Soldier Field, of course.

It's interesting that nuclear weapons have been re-invented about ten times in
various nations around the world, sometimes just with public information and
sometimes with American materials and instructions. Still, the original
Manhattan Project is the fastest and cheapest of all the successful efforts to
build a bomb. That's the value of hiring the best people in the world in your
field.

~~~
knorby
There isn't really much to see at UofC, and you can go to a monument at the
site now.

Most of the sites in the secret cities are decaying, cut off to the public or
at extremely limited access, and the goal of the park is to preserve and help
open them up. The graphite reactor (X-10) in Oak Ridge, for example, is a
fairly tourist friendly site (one of the pics on the site), but it is right on
the campus of ORNL, and it requires access to the lab or a rare tour to
actually visit it. Hopefully the park can get security right and get the funds
in place for frequent visits.

------
Oatseller
See Also (it's a work in progress):

The Manhattan Project: an interactive history

[https://www.osti.gov/opennet/manhattan-project-
history/index...](https://www.osti.gov/opennet/manhattan-project-
history/index.htm)

